# Living in Mexico



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

We made the move from urban to real, after many years of planning and dreaming. Thinking ahead, there may come a time when we seek a coastal area in Mexico. Or, it might be mountains. We don't know.

Do you live in Mexico, or have you lived in Mexico?

Looking at the map here, where were you?










How is it?

What did you like?

What did you dislike?

Tell us about it.

Thanks


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I guess I am the only one thinking about this.

I have to think there are coastal and mountain areas that offer their beauty at lower cost that what we find in the United States.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have a sister in Tuscon who travels frequently to several of the resorts. She'll stay for a week at a time.
Yes it is cheaper.
Yes there are beautiful areas.
You do realize the gun laws in Mexico right?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.mexonline.com/propmex.htm
You can't own Mexican Property outright within 31 miles of the coast or 62 miles of its borders. It has to be set up within a trust.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I think our friend TexMex is there now. She has gone there for months at a time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Research land ownership in Mexico. Research drug cartels in Mexico. 

I have lived in central and south Texas for 62 years. Used to travel to Mexico occasionally. 

Wouldn’t travel or contemplate living there now.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I was thinking about Nicaragua when I retire. I have a friend there now that loves it. You can rent a 4 bdrm villa on the water he says for 500 a month. He had a full dental workup with implants for 700 bucks. Utilities are cheap because of the green energy revamp lately. Overall he says he lives for about 900 a month and very well too. His SS and other income just reboots every month. 

I did have a friend who had a beautiful house on lake Chapala. His heirs sold it though. While he was alive though he went all the time.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

What would coastal land prices be ? Say 160 on the waterfront ?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Research land ownership in Mexico. Research drug cartels in Mexico.
> 
> I have lived in central and south Texas for 62 years. Used to travel to Mexico occasionally.
> 
> Wouldn’t travel or contemplate living there now.


This.

I’ve spent a fair bit of time in Mexico- even been shot at there.

Wonderful country with amazing people, and so much wasted potential. The cities are pretty much like our cities, meh, but the rural areas do “rural” way better than our small towns have in 50 years. It could be the defining American nation. It could be the place where everyone in the US wanted to go, either when they retired, or when they “made it”.

It could be such a great place.

Unfortunately, it’s not. It’s a horrible, horrible place.


ETA: everyone sees coastal and northern Mexico, but, while I still can’t recommend ever going there by choice, if you ever find yourself diagnosed with an incurable disease, and remaining alive is no longer of any consequence to you, take some time and go see Mexico at elevation.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

HDRider said:


> We made the move from urban to real, after many years of planning and dreaming. Thinking ahead, there may come a time when we seek a coastal area in Mexico. Or, it might be mountains. We don't know.
> 
> Do you live in Mexico, or have you lived in Mexico?
> 
> ...


San Miguel Allende seems to be a fav place of my neighbors (they have a couple of homes there)...and many of their friends joined them. Seems to be a magnet for foreigners. House prices have taken off as a result. Hope to visit them one day down there.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I have a friend that goes to one of the resorts a couple times a year but I can't remember which one.
I think maybe on the east coast.
As long as you stick to the resort areas I hear you are pretty safe.
Another friend born and raised in Mexico said where he's from, it's not unusual to see a dead body by the side of the road.
I think he's from Chihuahua.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Cornhusker said:


> I have a friend that goes to one of the resorts a couple times a year but I can't remember which one.
> I think maybe on the east coast.
> As long as you stick to the resort areas I hear you are pretty safe.
> Another friend born and raised in Mexico said where he's from, it's not unusual to see a dead body by the side of the road.
> I think he's from Chihuahua.


Yeah, dead body on side of road is a downer...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

melli said:


> Yeah, dead body on side of road is a downer...


Especially for the dead body..


----------



## AggieChris (May 9, 2015)

melli said:


> San Miguel Allende seems to be a fav place of my neighbors (they have a couple of homes there)...and many of their friends joined them. Seems to be a magnet for foreigners. House prices have taken off as a result. Hope to visit them one day down there.


San Miguel de Allende is an amazing mountain town. Growing up I first went there at 14 and had the time of my life. Granted, Mexico isn’t the same country I grew up knowing but if I were going anywhere thats where I would be pointing my compass.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

One of the resort areas in the news....
https://nypost.com/2018/03/12/troub...ebook&utm_medium=SocialFlow&sr_share=facebook


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have been to Mexico many, many times. But, most of these trips were for vacations, & I never lived there for any length of time. I have traveled the country a good bit & have thought about living in the city, below. It's not hard to get to , & not a tourist area, so prices are still good. You can get cheap flights to Cancun & easily catch a bus to Valladolid, from there. or fly into Merida, & do the same. Cancun, being a resort, usually has cheapest flights. Nice , friendly people, the city is very pretty, not too big, but not too small. You can go there & stay for awhile & not even have to rent a car. I could live there without a car, & just rent one when I had to have one. It is only 60 miles away from a beach. Reasonably priced flights, buses, accomodations, food, & taxis, make this a nice place for a quiet visit to Mexico. 

https://wikitravel.org/en/Valladolid_(Mexico)


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

There is a reason rich people have factories in third world countries but live in the US.
A friend went to Belize in the early 1970s, government encouraged homesteaders/farmers. After a while, the government took all his possessions and kicked him off his land.
Living in a lawless, disease ridden, area with broken infrastructure doesn't appeal to me. That's why I don't live in Mexico or Detroit.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

It's still gotta be cheaper to just park a nice RV somewhere in Florida. There's plenty of low pop low crime areas in Florida and along the gulf coast, aren't there?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a friend that is unable to earn a paycheck, drawing a small Social Security check, no assets, pension, nothing. She has a motorhome that right now has parked in northern Arizona, for free. She goes to the library in town to charge her laptop and phone battery and use their internet. When the weather warms up, she'll move across the country, parked in free places, rest stops, Walmart parking lots and Federal Forests and homes of friends. Eventually getting into Michigan. Then glide back, come Fall. She seems comfortable.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

This place is nice & well worth the price, in Valladolid. Look at the pictures.

https://www.trivago.com/hotel/18242...l?aPriceRange[from]=1180&aPriceRange[to]=4054


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Esteban29304 said:


> This place is nice & well worth the price, in Valladolid. Look at the pictures.
> 
> https://www.trivago.com/hotel/182420302-la-aurora-colonial?aPriceRange[from]=1180&aPriceRange[to]=4054












That hotel was $40


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

We live in a small town west of Progreso which is on the Gulf of Mexico. We bought our house 2 years ago and live here all the time now. The only time this area gets crowded is when all the snowbirds come to visit for the winter months...lol
We can live here a lot cheaper than we can in Tennessee. We can live comfortably on our SS checks. We have a bank account here so it is easy to transfer money down or just withdraw what we need from an ATM. Check with your bank for fees they like to charge. 
We have health care which is very inexpensive. It cost us $ 465.00 each for a year. That would be $ 300.00 less than what I was paying for insurance before I went on Medicare. Yes we still have that for when we come back to visit family. Our Dr visits and prescriptions are free. We both have been to the ER and that was free. We have our own Dr which was assigned to us but she does speak some English. We both are trying to learn but the older you get the harder it seems to learn it. Susie has picked it up better than I have.
There isn't much we dislike about living here but there are a few things. Trash laying along the roads and vacant lots, stray dog problems. We have adopted 3 dogs and that will be it. If you are in a town like Progreso or Merida the internet is great but once in smaller towns like where we live it can be a pain at time.
What we like is the people and how happy and friendly they are. When you pass someone you don't know they said Good Morning to you. They greet you with a smile and a hug. You have to embrace the culture and realize this isn't the US or Canada. 
Things move slower here but not the workers. They work their butts off all-day long six and one half days a week, yet while they are working they are laughing and singing. 
Cash is king down here. You don't have credit like you do in the US. I am working on getting some credit now just in case. Everything is paid for with cash. You want to buy a house or renovate it .cash, pay for your cell phone bill, electric, gas ,water ,property taxes hospital bills ...all with cash. If you go to the hospital (without insurance) you have to pay your bill before you leave the hospital. No credit card accepted. We do charge things on our US credit cards. Again check with your bank to see the fees they levy on you.
I could go on and on but one thing to remember Mexico isn't a 3rd world country. Yes you can find areas where poverty is but you can find that in the US also. I could video us driving down a street in Merida and if I didn't tell you I was in Mexico you wouldn't know it by the stores here.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> This.
> 
> I’ve spent a fair bit of time in Mexico- even been shot at there.
> 
> ...


You are so out of touch.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

@susieneddy I found two Progreso in Mexico. Can you tell me other landmarks to look for? One was in Yucatan, and one was north of Mexico City.

Can you go into detail on buying a house?

Thank you


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Since she mentioned " Merida," it is probably the Progreso North of Merida, on the beach. I like Merida, too, but it is a pretty big town.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

If $40, is too much, there are others that are cheaper. Or deal directly with the motel, offer cash for a stay of a week or more, & you will get a discount. It not being in a tourist area, the prices for most everything are cheaper. Close to that motel, you can great food here, && CHEAP !

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...igo_Casiano-Valladolid_Yucatan_Peninsula.html


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Esteban29304 said:


> Since she mentioned " Merida," it is probably the Progreso North of Merida, on the beach. I like Merida, too, but it is a pretty big town.


Found it. Nice location.. Thanks


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

susieneddy said:


> You are so out of touch.


Care to expand on that?

Admittedly, I haven’t been to Mexico in a couple years, but I have spent significant time there over several locations. All of my time there has been spent with the military and federal police.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Give Venezuela a few more years and it will be ready for overthrow and colonization.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

barnbilder said:


> Give Venezuela a few more years and it will be ready for overthrow and colonization.


Not looking fro THAT much excitement and adventure


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

HDRider said:


> Not looking fro THAT much excitement and adventure


You wouldn't have to be part of the first wave. There are operators out there always looking for work. A group of like minded investors could hire some people and get it done. A few cargo containers of food would get the locals on your side. You could probably get it done and look benevolent doing it at this point. No whiskey and small pox infected blankets required.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

haypoint said:


> There is a reason rich people have factories in third world countries but live in the US.
> *A friend went to Belize in the early 1970s, government encouraged homesteaders/farmers. After a while, the government took all his possessions and kicked him off his land.*
> Living in a lawless, disease ridden, area with broken infrastructure doesn't appeal to me. That's why I don't live in Mexico or Detroit.



Calling BS on that story. There was no Belize in the early 70s, was called British Honduras until 1973. Was a part of Great Britain until 1981 when it became and independent country. Guatemala has claimed they own all of the country, which is why the British left soldiers there until the mid-90s. 

No telling where your "friend" had land and it was taken by the guv'ment, but it was NOT Belize.

BTW, if I am going to move to central america, only place I would consider would be Belize. Went to Mexico with family starting when I was about 7 or 8 (mid 50s) and was nice cheap place. In the 80s and 90s, started going downhill. Now, no thanks to the entire country.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Mickie3 said:


> Calling BS on that story. There was no Belize in the early 70s, was called British Honduras until 1973. Was a part of Great Britain until 1981 when it became and independent country. Guatemala has claimed they own all of the country, which is why the British left soldiers there until the mid-90s.
> 
> No telling where your "friend" had land and it was taken by the guv'ment, but it was NOT Belize.
> 
> BTW, if I am going to move to central america, only place I would consider would be Belize. Went to Mexico with family starting when I was about 7 or 8 (mid 50s) and was nice cheap place. In the 80s and 90s, started going downhill. Now, no thanks to the entire country.


I don't know the whole story, and may have it wrong, but a friend of my brothers moved from the US to Belize to join his mother's new husband on a big cattle ranch. Jeez what a sentence. Anyway, they loved Belize. I think I got that part right.

I thought Coast Rica was supposed to be another nice place.

I don't really know anything about Mexico. My wife loves beaches. I love my wife. So I am looking for rustic affordable beaches. We may never pull the trigger, but it is a nice thought.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Good luck with Belize, been there twice in the last 2yrs. Beautiful place and loved it but IT'S EXPENSIVE!!!!

Where we were at, 1ac of good land goes for $500,000US


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Back2Basix said:


> Good luck with Belize, been there twice in the last 2yrs. Beautiful place and loved it but IT'S EXPENSIVE!!!!
> 
> Where we were at, 1ac of good land goes for $500,000US


That is why I say "rustic"... I need to be early to the game


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Mickie3 said:


> Calling BS on that story. There was no Belize in the early 70s, was called British Honduras until 1973


I was relying on the word of an Amish friend in Leroy, Mi. He's dead now, so I can't verify his story. A whole group of Amish went down and then were forced out later.
Interested in the "whole" story, I found this history of Belize:
https://www.belize.com/the-mennonites-of-belize-a-brief-history

Seems the early US settlers went to Belize in the 1950s. The story calls them Mennonite. The separation between Amish and Mennonite can be confusing. Perhaps the Amish came later? The history video mentions a murder followed by kidnapping for ransom. It seemed to involve military, so perhaps that was my friend's" put off the land" story. I'd feel unwelcome. Maybe some were allowed to stay, some forced away? If the other poster is correct, and land is worth half a million per acre, held by foreigners that got it free, I can see some friction with a cash strapped government.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

haypoint said:


> I was relying on the word of an Amish friend in Leroy, Mi. He's dead now, so I can't verify his story. A whole group of Amish went down and then were forced out later.
> Interested in the "whole" story, I found this history of Belize:
> https://www.belize.com/the-mennonites-of-belize-a-brief-history
> 
> Seems the early US settlers went to Belize in the 1950s. The story calls them Mennonite. The separation between Amish and Mennonite can be confusing. Perhaps the Amish came later? The history video mentions a murder followed by kidnapping for ransom. It seemed to involve military, so perhaps that was my friend's" put off the land" story. I'd feel unwelcome. Maybe some were allowed to stay, some forced away? If the other poster is correct, and land is worth half a million per acre, held by foreigners that got it free, I can see some friction with a cash strapped government.



Am gonna write your story off as urban legend as there is no basis for any of it, not that can be proven anyhow. 

The land in Belize is nowhere near 1/2 million and acre, excepting parts in major cities on the beaches. Inland properties can be had for way less than the 8-15K that land goes for around here (farms over 50 acres.) 

England made sure that the British Honduras aka Belize was NOT some country that was "cash-strapped" and invited pirates. Not sure where you are getting this info.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Mickie3 said:


> Am gonna write your story off as urban legend as there is no basis for any of it, not that can be proven anyhow.
> 
> The land in Belize is nowhere near 1/2 million and acre, excepting parts in major cities on the beaches. Inland properties can be had for way less than the 8-15K that land goes for around here (farms over 50 acres.)
> 
> England made sure that the British Honduras aka Belize was NOT some country that was "cash-strapped" and invited pirates. Not sure where you are getting this info.


While we are getting far off track with the "move to Mexico" thread, are you going to call BS on Back2basix $500,000 an acre statement? What year did England turn it over to the people or is England still supporting this paradise, surrounded by third world poverty?


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

I will comment on Belize since it was one country we were looking at. Now we only visited the area for 1 week. We talked to locals and expats. We found that the locals walked around with a frown on their face and nver looked happy. The expats we talked to about Medical care said if it was minor they used the Doctors in Belize. If it was serious they went to Mexico where you can get better health care. The exchange rate in Belize is $ 2.00 Belizean dollars to $ 1.00 USD. In our opinion based on our time there we decided Mexico was a better value for our money. Your mileage may vary


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

The $500k/ac was on Ambergris Caye, a pretty safe part of Belize. I'm sure there is much cheaper near the "interior". Obviously the more rural, the less amenities and safety


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Care to expand on that?
> 
> Admittedly, I haven’t been to Mexico in a couple years, but I have spent significant time there over several locations. All of my time there has been spent with the military and federal police.


http://howsafeismexico.com/mexico_states_safety.html This will take you to a link showing the safest states in Mexico to live. if you notice the places you don't want to live are also listed.

http://www.munknee.com/the-10-best-places-to-retire-in-mexico/ 
The 10 Best Places to Retire in Mexico

https://www.numbeo.com/crime/compar...ntry2=Mexico&city1=Nashville,+TN&city2=Merida Crime Comparsion from where we use to live vs. Merida  Progreso isn't listed

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/ Great site for comparing cities in the US, Mexico, Canada and the world.

We live in the Yucatan Peninsula. The state of Yucatan is the safest state in all of Mexico. Are the state and federal Police in this area, yes there is but we rarely even see them. They drive by our place and if they see some suspicious they will holler at us so we can come out to see them. One day our bodega door was open (laundry room also) so they wanted to let us know if everything was okay. Which it was. It is good to get to know them. We have had security meeting with the head of the State Police and the head of the Local police from Progreso. They even gave everyone their cell phone numbers. The biggest crimes here are crimes of opportunity when someone leaves a door or window unlock while they go out to the pool in the back of the house. 
Yes there are places you don't want to live which is why we picked this area.

Just and FYI the US travel warnings tend to over exaggerate the areas in Mexico. Talking to a lot of expats from the US, Canada and Europe they tend to agree.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

HDRider said:


> @susieneddy I found two Progreso in Mexico. Can you tell me other landmarks to look for? One was in Yucatan, and one was north of Mexico City.
> 
> Can you go into detail on buying a house?
> 
> Thank you


Esteban29304 gave you the correct information on which Progreso we live close to. 

Our house is 3 blocks from the beach so it falls into the restricted area
If you buy a house you have two choices. One is becoming a Corporation and the other is a getting a Fideicomiso. 
https://mexicolaw.com.mx/2017/07/05/buying-property-in-mexicos-restricted-zone/ This site talks about Corporations and Fiedeicomiso. 

We chose the Fiedeicomiso. It is a trust and we pay approx. $ 400.00 to $ 500.00 a year to the bank for 50 years. We have a beneficiary on the trust that when we die it goes to my son and daughter and they can pay on it for the next 50 years. I plan on renewing it myself..lol

The house we bought was a small 4 room house. We expanded it by 2 rooms. We converted the front porch into a room and turned the patio area in a dining room with a 10' pantry behind the existing bodega (laundry room). Since then we have built a pool and a bar and a casita.
We paid our water bill for the last 4 months of last year and for all of this year. It cost us approx $ 77.00 USD. Our property tax was approx $ 18.00 USD. The electricity is billed every 2 months. Our electric bill for 2 homes is approx. $ 53.00 USD. That can change depending on how much you run your AC in the hot part of the year. Our most expensive one was approx $ 100.00 for one house.

Hope that helps some. PM me if you want more info


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Back2Basix said:


> The $500k/ac was on Ambergris Caye, a pretty safe part of Belize. I'm sure there is much cheaper near the "interior". Obviously the more rural, the less amenities and safety


Amb Caye is an ISLAND, all the land there is more expensive than it is on the mainland. Here are lots in a development there at 1/10 acre for US$17.5. That has roads and utilities and is only 175k acre and in a very desirable area. 

https://belizerealestatemls.com/property/belize-lots-for-sale-on-ambergris-caye-island/


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Mickie3 said:


> Amb Caye is an ISLAND, all the land there is more expensive than it is on the mainland. Here are lots in a development there at 1/10 acre for US$17.5. That has roads and utilities and is only 175k acre and in a very desirable area.
> 
> https://belizerealestatemls.com/property/belize-lots-for-sale-on-ambergris-caye-island/


PENINSULA.....


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

If you're interested, my in-laws have a 10,000 hectar farm in Venezuela thats currently for sale for $10,000USD. It's about 6hr south if Caracas. It's got gold and oil on the property. Prior to the Chavez/Maduro regime was worth millions, now it's practically worthless but could be a GREAT investment if democracy ever takes hold


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Back2Basix said:


> PENINSULA.....



Island...  https://ambergriscaye.com/pages/town/island.html 
and a heck of a pretty one at that.



OP: Just thought of a place in Mexico that is a place you may want to consider. Acapulco! The city is between the mountains and the ocean and as far as I recall, you would be hard pressed to find a place there without an ocean view.

Here is a listing for a ~2100 sf house, 4 br, 3 baths, for ~ US$50k. 
https://www.century21global.com/pro...apulco-guerrero-39405-mexico-C21112468673-USD


Seriously, the older resort towns may not be any more expensive than the new ones.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Just giving you a hard time Mickie. Was a peninsula prior to the Zaragoza Canal.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Back2Basix said:


> If you're interested, my in-laws have a 10,000 hectar farm in Venezuela thats currently for sale for $10,000USD. It's about 6hr south if Caracas. It's got gold and oil on the property. Prior to the Chavez/Maduro regime was worth millions, now it's practically worthless but could be a GREAT investment if democracy ever takes hold


Let me get this straight 25,000 acres for $10,000 US?


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Let me get this straight 25,000 acres for $10,000 US?


Yes, not a joke.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Let me get this straight 25,000 acres for $10,000 US?


My wife's aunt and uncle just moved here on asylum visa and gave up their home and farm on the ocean. They can never go back.

THAT'S how bad it is in the country right now


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Back2Basix said:


> My wife's aunt and uncle just moved here on asylum visa and gave up their home and farm on the ocean. They can never go back.
> 
> THAT'S how bad it is in the country right now


What is the deal there? I know this thread is a Mexico thread, but I've often wondered about South America, and living there...if it wasn't for the political turmoil, fascist regimes, rebels, dictators, etc., it would be a nice place to live.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

melli said:


> What is the deal there? I know this thread is a Mexico thread, but I've often wondered about South America, and living there...if it wasn't for the political turmoil, fascist regimes, rebels, dictators, etc., it would be a nice place to live.


There's some great places to live in South America ( Chile, Argentina, parts of Brazil). 

Venezuela, once the richest country in South America, and sitting on the largest oil reserves in the world fell to socialism. There's only so much you can take take take!!!! They need a civil revolution, 10-15yrs to rebuild their democracy & country and it will be a great place, until then it's a dying country with the worst economy in the world now. Wife and i hope to go back some day, she really misses it (along with all her family who've been fortunate enough to survive and make it to the States)


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

melli said:


> What is the deal there? I know this thread is a Mexico thread, but I've often wondered about South America, and living there...*if it wasn't for the political turmoil, fascist regimes, rebels, dictators, etc.*, it would be a nice place to live.


Lots of negatives to overcome.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

We just spent a week in chixchilub puerto (for our daughter's wedding first of jan)and drove to chelem. Progreso was where we did most of our grocery shopping. We LOVED it. may head back again this Christmas!


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Back2Basix said:


> There's some great places to live in South America ( Chile, Argentina, parts of Brazil).
> 
> Venezuela, once the richest country in South America, and sitting on the largest oil reserves in the world fell to socialism. There's only so much you can take take take!!!! They need a civil revolution, 10-15yrs to rebuild their democracy & country and it will be a great place, until then it's a dying country with the worst economy in the world now. Wife and i hope to go back some day, she really misses it (along with all her family who've been fortunate enough to survive and make it to the States)


Chile always caught my eye...some real estate very similar to where I am at. Plus, I knew a Chilean. Funny thing, haven't heard a beep from Argentina, in the news, for some time. It seems they are dealing with inflation pressures...and international bondholders are still trying to recover money from when Argentina defaulted. Economy isn't doing all bad though. Ecuador looks interesting, only because it hasn't had the turmoil of other SA countries. And then Columbia...saw a immigration documentary of an American or Canadian setting down roots. Problem there, is the countryside, where I'd want to be...too much drama in the hills (rebels). 
So, back to Mexico...another neighbor of mine, took me out for lunch the other day, and said she bought a place in the Lake Chapala area. Apparently, it is the largest expat community in Mexico. Have to wonder about the idea of living next to a very large slough. Thing is, my neighbors like town/city life, I don't. While I appreciate the conveniences of a town/city, I much prefer the quiet country life. 

Although, when I look at my situation, I could live very well in any of these countries (palatial villa with hired help). I guess I lost my adventurous streak. Resigned to living modestly where I am. Not all bad, just those few months in winter that drive us south, in search of sun. Rest of year, is eden. Resigned to bumming a place to stay, in southern climes, off my friends and Dad...lol. Or do as another neighbor does, all-inclusive cheap deals in Cuba...apparently quite nice there...not many Americans...


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Meli, the towns Chapala and Ajijic are on Lake Chapala. I have read it is one of the largest expat community along with San Miguel de Allende in Mexico. One reason is the spring like weather year round. SMA has become very expensive to live. One reason people from the US and Canada move here is the cost of living, the culture and the people. Although I do know a few couples hate living here because of the people. I never could figure that out. Why move some place when you don't like the locals then treat them like crap. Thank goodness we don't associate with them anymore.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I suggest picking out an area, & take a vacation there. Stay a minimum of 2 weeks. While there, search out other Americans or foreigners who have made that area their home & ask questions. Talk to an English speaking real estate agent if you think you would be interested in the area. Mingle with the locals all you can to find out more about the area. 
Mexicans are laid back, so don't be in a hurry for anything. I have always been a laid back person, & that has helped me a lot when there.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

There is zero justice in Mexico. No way would I live there. Unless your paying off drug cartels fir protection. I’ve Been all over it. People are desperate. 

I had a friend move her business there. She lasted a year and half. They vandalized and robbed her. Authorities did nothing. She came back to the USA and valued her country with new light. 

My cousin has a business there. Out of 15 workers one isn’t a lazy bum. It’s a collection agency. When you start company there you must sign workers on under contract fir specific time. If they don’t work you still must pay them, no mater what. 

My cousins also have a bunch of condominiums there. Area protected by cartels. Still shootings and the police refused to go into the area. If you went to help anyone they shoot you too. The building condominiums “hoa” can do whatever they want and charge. Make up laws and rules like crazy. Over charge and squeeze you right out. There’s no structure. 

One of my cousins good workers built a home. It Was taken over by thugs. She built another and so far she’s still in it. And when I say a home. It’s a square cinderblocks with a roof. Tiny. There was no justice when thugs took her first one. 
I can see why one would like this setting in a way. A lot of freedom. But it goes both ways. That’s my 2 cents. Good luck!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Back2Basix said:


> Yes, not a joke.


Could you tell us a little more about what has forced them out? The specifics of economics gangs etc.?


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Could you tell us a little more about what has forced them out? The specifics of economics gangs etc.?


The simple answer is economics and safety.

Economics: When they moved here in 1993 the exchange rate was roughly 4:1 Bolivar per USD. In 2008, Venezuela reissued the Bolivar to Bolivar Fuerte at a rate of 1000:1. The current exchange rate (black market) is roughly 103,000 Bolivar per $1 which is the equivalent to 103,000,000:1 of the old original currency. 2017 Inflation is estimated between 3,000% & 440,000% (see Cafe con Leche inflation index. Venezuela doesn't report "official" economics numbers)

Safety: It's an unlawful, crime rampant, police state. MIL & family robbed at her father's funeral by thugs. Cousin abducted and held for ransom by the local police, thankfully they got him back alive but beaten. Had to give the captures all money, jewelry, electronics, anything of value. Oh by the way, the government can take your property at will and give it to a more "needy" family. ie, you and spouse live in a 3bd home and a family of 6 down the road in a 2bd home. Police force you out to allow the bigger family more room, you then have to live in their place.

Currently the farm is being "protected" by a family who lives there at a cost of $1000/mo. Usually 3-4 times a year there is a skirmish and they have to scare off would be militants/thugs/etc with rifle fire.

You own NOTHING in the country which is why no-one is willing to buy. Family can't renew Passports or Cedulas because of current political/consular relations either. Family who has been lucky enough to get to Miami have to slip into Columbia and fly out from there. Last uncle was detained at customs and sent back


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Look up the Azores. Never gets below 40 or above 85 I hear. No hurricanes either.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

There are many unsafe areas in Mexico. There are many unsafe areas in the U.S. There are many unsafe areas in the World. 

https://www.trivago.com/?aDateRange...ViewType=0&bIsSeoPage=false&bIsSitemap=false&


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Esteban29304 said:


> There are many unsafe areas in Mexico. There are many unsafe areas in the U.S. There are many unsafe areas in the World.
> 
> https://www.trivago.com/?aDateRange[arr]=2018-05-03&aDateRange[dep]=2018-05-09&aPriceRange[from]=870&aPriceRange[to]=2838&iPathId=51582&aGeoCode[lat]=20.69483&aGeoCode[lng]=-88.208076&iGeoDistanceItem=0&aCategoryRange=0,1,2,3,4,5&aOverallLiking=1,2,3,4,5&sOrderBy=relevance desc&bTopDealsOnly=false&iRoomType=7&cpt=5158203&iIncludeAll=0&iViewType=0&bIsSeoPage=false&bIsSitemap=false&


Not cheap - 6 acres $43K

https://www.century21global.com/property/--ticuch-valladolid-yucatán-97783-mexico-C21111172453-USD


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

go to www.YucatanBeachandCityProperty.com.mx You can search by the city or beach listings, land and lots, motivated sellers....etc

FYI homes and lots are selling quickly down here and it doesn't matter what price range


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Hubby worked and lived in Mexico for about a year several years ago. I can’t remember exactly where he was but he did like it. Not that we would ever relocate there. I prefer COLD weather.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Most foreigners prefer to rent in Mexico . Rent in the cities can be very reasonable.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Esteban29304 said:


> Most foreigners prefer to rent in Mexico . Rent in the cities can be very reasonable.


Do you spend much time there? If so, where?


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Yes, I have. Many areas are tourist areas, & prices will of course be higher . Most of my time has been spent in the Yucatan area. I love the city of Valladolid . Merida is also very nice but a large city.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

I lived in Mexico back when for extended periods today you really have to know where is not invested with cartel members, because if they want to take out a rouge or other member even an officer in a club or restaurant they have no problem hosing the place with bullets and that can happen anywhere even in the U.S. besides their police are a bunch of pricks their legal system is anything but and they don't mind sticking you for a perceived insult or even speaking to one of their female family members that macho crap runs deep. 

Panama is much more friendly has the Pensionado program 
*Best Retiree Benefit Program in the World: Panama*
http://panamainfo.com/en/best-retiree-benefit-program-world-panama
where retirees gets reduced costs on all kinds of services, Mexico all you get Motezuma's revenge Panama is a melting pot of nationalities you can visit both the Pacific and the Caribbean sea in one day the rest of south America is on the verge of severe trouble and unrest


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> I have a sister in Tuscon who travels frequently to several of the resorts. She'll stay for a week at a time.
> Yes it is cheaper.
> Yes there are beautiful areas.
> You do realize the gun laws in Mexico right?


This is why I no longer go there or Canada.

One time I considered moving there. Use to go back and forth from there, and never legal but anymore I won't go. 

Know several Mexicans down there and in the interior is ok.

big rockpile


----------

